# 37 Fragen die einen Polizisten zum ausrasten bringen



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

.




*Netzfundstücke




1. Wenn ein Polizist mit dir spricht, stell dich taub. 

2. Frag ob du seine Waffe sehen oder anfassen darfst. 

3. Wenn er nein sagt, oder warum fragt, sag ihm, dass du nur sehen wolltest ob deine größer ist. 

4. Gib ihm die Hand und fasse ihn oft an. 

5. Frage ihn, wo er die coole Verkleidung her hat. 

6. Frage ihn, ob du dir sein Kostüm ausleihen kannst. 

7. Frage nach seinem Namen und sprich ihn nur mit dem Vornamen an. 

8. Tu so als ob du schwul wärst und frage nach einem Date. 

9. Fang an zu weinen, wenn er nein sagt. 

10. Wenn er ja sagt, melde es seinen Vorgesetzten. 

11. Wenn er dich durchsuchen will und dir sagt, dass du die Beine spreizen sollst, erkläre ihm, dass du nicht an ihm interessiert bist. 

12. Sage ihm,dass du auf Männer in Uniformen stehst. 

13. Versuche ihn mit Süßigkeiten zu bestechen. 

14. Versuche zeitgleich mit ihm Führerschein und Fahrzeugpapiere zu sagen. 

15. Wenn du was unterzeichnen musst popel vorher in deiner Nase und lass dir von ihm einen Stift geben. 

16. Kau auf dem Stift herum. 

17. Steck dir den Stift ins Ohr. 

18. Falls er dir einen Kugelschreiber gibt, bau ihn unauffällig auseinander und klau die Feder. 

19. Frage ihn ob er eine Tochter hat. Wenn er ja sagt erzähle ihm, dass du seinen Nachnamen irgendwoher kanntest. 

20. Lass dir alles zwei mal erklären. 

21. Sprich ihm alles leise nach was er sagt. 

22. Rede mit dir selbst. 

23. Versuche ihm dein Auto zu verkaufen. 

24. Frage ob du sein Auto kaufen kannst. 

25.Wenn er dich mit zur Wache nimmt frage ob du im Auto vorne sitzen darfst. 

26. Wenn du darfst spiel mit der Sirene 

27. Falls du hinten sitzen musst, streichel seinen Hinterkopf durch das Gitter. 

28. Vergwissere dich, dass er angeschnallt ist. 

29. Hole dir eine Bierdose aus dem Handschuhfach und öffne sie noch bevor er zur Tür kommt. 

30. Frage ihn ob er dein Bier halten könne, bis du deinen Führerschein gefunden hast? 

31. Sage ihm er solle nicht den Kofferraum überprüfen. 

32. Entschuldige dich dafür, das du nicht gesehen hast das eine Kamera in den Radarkasten war. 

33. Frage ihn ob er nicht einer von den Village People ist und wo seine Kollegen sind? 

34. Weise ihn darauf hin, dass du sein Gehalt zahlst! 

35. Frag ihn,ob er schon einmal einen Menschen erschossen hat. 

36. Antwortet er mit ja, frage ihn,ob dies auch schon im Dienst vorgekommen ist 

37. Verabschiede dich immer mit einem Lächeln und einem leicht süffisantem Unterton mit: Grüß mir deine Frau und meine Kinder 






Viel Spaß.*​


----------



## king1401 (14 Feb. 2008)

*Grüß mir deine Frau und meine Kinder

das könte dazu führen das er demnächst frage 35 mit ja beantwortet oder ?
*


----------



## Tokko (14 Feb. 2008)

Wäre sehr gut möglich.:uzi:


Gruß:thumbup:
Tokko


----------

